# Shrimp & Betta



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

Success story between shrimp and betta..

Hi guys! its been awhile since i checked in due to my National Service. Here is any update of my tank. Although i would disagree in putting bettas and shrimp together, but miracles do happen. Here i have my 5 gallon tank with lots of plants. AND found recently found some baby fire red shrimps swimming around! to my surprise, not only did Cotton (my betta) shows no aggression to the shrimps, he doesnt even bother the baby shrimps that swims around him.
















One of the Baby Fire red!! Its was almost an mission impossible for me to capture this shot. Hyperactive babys
















A few more fire reds hiding and feeding on the leafs








Cotton Checking out the Shrimp.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

How beautiful! What is that gorgeous plant in the middle? And the little ones? Or just list everything, I am going to ask about them anyways!
Maybe those shrimp are what I had running around my tank before I put a female betta in... I haven't seen them since if they were! :/


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree, list the plants!


----------



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! its was hard keeping this plants alive.. At first, it seems like all of them are dying. But after a few weeks, they are managing to regain its health and growing actively now. =)

Equipment
Thermometer
9w lighting (9-11 hours)
White sand (For aquarium use) 
Flourish Tabs (CONTAINS COPPER! 0.001%!)
Mini filter

Plants
Amazon Sword Plant (Middle Plant)
Hairgrass
Mossball
Java fern 
Hydrocotyle sp. 
Green Cabomba ---- It came along with my fire red. I pushed it into the sand although it does'nt have any root.. Grows very well and starting a few more stems on its sides.. Great for frys too..
Dwarf Sagittaria ---- its a beautiful carpet grass that comes along with Hydrocotyle sp. Too bad i already planted hairgrass and didn't wan to kill an innocent and beautiful plant, so i left it flowing attached to the filter pipe temporally.. i was planning to make it grow on a vertical surface if possible..


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! You have quite the eye to put that all together! I just bought a Melon Sword, and I've had 2 baby crypt. wendtii growing in my tank for a few months. One is getting large, the other is still tiny! And I have a moss ball and anacharis, too. Our choices aren't that far off!  

It stinks when everything melts/wilts because of a new aquarium... don't take it personally! ;-)

I just love those shrimp. They look like baby lobsters!


----------



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

I had anacharis before too. I was told that it was one of the easiest plants, melted completely within 1 week. Lol. Guess my tank doesnt like anacharis.

What type of substrate do you use? Im thinking of changing to natural soil base substrate if i ever get another tank. Hopefully it wont cloud up the water like my sand does.. Washed the sand for almost 10 times before all the tiny bits are gone


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a larger gravel, so I don't use soil because it just will never settle and seeps through! I use SeaChem root tabs. 

http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-Flourish-Tabs-10-Count/dp/B000255QLG

I burry them, and then they slowly "dissolve" and then acts like a soil, but stays in the area of the roots. It has everything I wanted (like iron!) and it's so simple. Every month or so I pop another one under each of my plants. Soil to me is messy, too.


----------



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

I use seachem root tab as well. You can see how it dissolves in the sand, turning the area around it black in color. hhahaa. 
I heard soil is best for NPT.. so i was just thinking maybe i should...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Your tank looks so good! I wish I had the room to keep amazon swords in mine! <3 I'm glad your shrimp and your betta are getting along! =]
Where did you get your shrimp form? =]


----------



## Marshall (May 13, 2011)

Got them from my local fish farm, named Qian hu.. Choose a few shrimp which already carries eggs and out comes the babies in a week. =)


----------

